# Excel dip .......



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

....... for treating algae, I posted on another forum and got the dilution ratio's <<3 ml per 500 ml of h2o with a 45 min soak>>, but was wondering if anyone here has tried it?
Did you use the above dilution?
How well did it work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Greg Stephens said:


> ....... for treating algae, I posted on another forum and got the dilution ratio's <<3 ml per 500 ml of h2o with a 45 min soak>>, but was wondering if anyone here has tried it?
> Did you use the above dilution?
> How well did it work?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have done the bleach dip b4, not the excell one, sorry. 
Sounds about right, give it a shot and tell us how it worked for you with before and after pics


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ....... for treating algae, I posted on another forum and got the dilution ratio's <<3 ml per 500 ml of h2o with a 45 min soak>>, but was wondering if anyone here has tried it?
> Did you use the above dilution?
> How well did it work?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have done the bleach dip b4, not the excell one, sorry. 
Sounds about right, give it a shot and tell us how it worked for you with before and after pics








[/quote]

Will do I tested it out tonight to make sure it will not kill the moss's I am working with.
I also played with dilution a bit to see how strong I could make it with out getting ill side effects with the moss.
I am going to rescape so the after pics will be less than impressive but I will document the steps and share the info.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Umm...

I think moss is one of the few plants that doesn't like excell.. 
Don't quote me on that, but I hope all works out for you here.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Umm...
> 
> I think moss is one of the few plants that doesn't like excell..
> Don't quote me on that, but I hope all works out for you here.


No worries man I tested the moss's prior to doing the dip.
Anyway, I broke down the tank, removed as much BBA as possible, soaked all the plants, and rescaped the tank.
I used a 1:20 dilution and did a 60 min soak, so I guess now comes the waiting game.

Wish me luck!

Btw here is a pic of what the tank used to look like pre BBA.










Now imagine the moss wall fully grown in and about 10 cups of BBA on the moss wall and moss on the drift wood.
Ugly sight I can a sure you!

Here is a pic of the rescape!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i love the moss wall
any co2? if so what type?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

That moss wall is sick!!!!

Hard to do?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

A few weeks of excel should take care of the bba.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, 
As for CO2 yeah home brew yeast for now and once things start growing back in I will upgrade to pressurized!

Moss wall are easy to set up the hard part is getting enough moss and the type of moss you are looking for.
Well and if you get a bunch off BBA you have to start over! lol

I was a week in to a double dose Excel treatment and will follow up the dip with another week or two to make sure that I have won.

I will post some new pics as the tank grows out or melts down!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

You probably could have just overdosed the excel for a couple of weeks. If you take out the fish, if you had some, you could have triple or even quad dosed it to kill all the the bba. Hope everything works out and your moss wall looked great.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Greg Stephens said:


> Thanks guys,
> *As for CO2 yeah home brew yeast for now and once things start growing back in I will upgrade to pressurized!*
> Moss wall are easy to set up the hard part is getting enough moss and the type of moss you are looking for.
> Well and if you get a bunch off BBA you have to start over! lol
> ...


Way to go! Pressurized is a great investment for a planted tank for sure.

When you go pressurized, just keep a nice current going past the moss, and it should take off w/ no 
nasty's.
It really does look great when it's healthy, doesn't it!


----------

